# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Roaccutan

## Florien

Ik heb net "het paardemiddel" gehaald. Ik hoop zo dat het werkt, ik heb zulke bulten op mijn gezicht, ik lijk wel een aardbei. Het rare is dat ik nooit acne heb gehad, ik had altijd een mooi gladde huid, nu ben ik 26 en krijg ik het opeens, vreemd toch. k heb al een maand antibiotica geslikt, hielp niks, werd alleen erger, ik hoop zo dat dit wel aanslaat.....

----------


## Daniel

Ik heb het ook gebruikt en ik had HEEELE erge last van puistjes mijn hele gezicht zat onder, vanaf mijn 13e tot mijn 19e kan ik wel zeggen dat het mijn middelbare school tijd verpest hebt, Thanks to God i'm still alive. Ik heb roaccutane ingenomen en het heeft echt gewerkt na 6 maanden, ik heb er zelfs iets teveel van genomen omdat de dokter me teveel gaf. Maar het resultaat mag er zijn, Florien echt waar sterkte, ik had ook ALLES geprobeerd en Roacutane was de uitkomst. Als je wilt kan je me mailen want ik weet echt hoe jij je voelt.En blijf doorzetten maar wel erop letten als dat je geen bijwerkingen hebt, VEEL STERKTE.

----------


## Mustafa Yarim

ik gebruik het al bijna 11 weken en het resultaat is soms goed en soms slecht. Ze gaan weg en komen weer weg. Had jij dat ook en moet over 4 weken stoppen. de dokter zegt dat het weg is en niet meer hoeft te gebruiken.

----------


## Tim

Dag mensen, ik heb ook roacutane gebruikt voor een half jaar lang, 
ik ben ongeveer een half jaar vrij gebleven van de acne maar ik krijg het nu weer, ik ben rond mijn 16de begonnen ik ben nu bijna 18 maar zit er al weer onder, ik zit er over te denken om weer te beginnen, het is een hele zware kuur, ik hoop alleen dat het na een tweede x echt weg blijft, wat zouden jullie doen?

mail: t_grav[email protected]

----------


## Raiden

ik heb eerst 9 maanden roaccutan gebruikt, kostte zo&#39;n 500 euro maar wordt gelukkig door de particuliere verzekering vergoed. 

Na 3 maanden heb ik weer een kop vol puisten, dus weer 9 maanden aan de pil, droge mond, rood gezicht. Nu na een jaar weer een gezicht met puisten en heb ipv. part. verzekering een ziekenfonds.

Ik gebruik nu gel en creme van Vichy (zo&#39;n 50 euro/ maand)
Helpt soms wel maar meestal niet. HELP&#33;&#33;&#33;

----------


## Suusjezion

> _Originally posted by Florien_@07-01-2003, 18:25:26
> * Ik heb net "het paardemiddel" gehaald. Ik hoop zo dat het werkt, ik heb zulke bulten op mijn gezicht, ik lijk wel een aardbei. Het rare is dat ik nooit acne heb gehad, ik had altijd een mooi gladde huid, nu ben ik 26 en krijg ik het opeens, vreemd toch. k heb al een maand antibiotica geslikt, hielp niks, werd alleen erger, ik hoop zo dat dit wel aanslaat.....*


 He hallo,

Ook ik had altijd een gafe huid&#33; Vanaf mijn 21 srte begon het, bulten, heel erg&#33; Wel 4 x naar de dokter, niks hielp&#33; Toen naar de dermatoloog&#33; Ik kreeg &#39;&#39;het paardemiddel&#33;&#39;&#39; En ja het hielp na een poos&#33; Ik heb het bijna een jaar geslikt&#33; Helaas begon na een half jaar mijn haar heel erg uit te vallen, ik mocht niet in de zon en te lang onder de douche staan zorgte ervoor dat ik rode irritaties kreeg. Maar ja ik wilde er van af. Vanaf november ben ik helemaal van de roacutane af en het was weg&#33;&#33;&#33;
Helaas... het is nu juni en sinds 3 weken (van de een op de andere dag) begint het weer&#33; Ongeloofelijk. Ik vind het vreselijk en baal zo erg&#33; ik wil niet meer aan die rommel. Ik mocht nooit in de zon, de zomer begint net en ik mag eindelijk weer in de zon en het begint weer&#33; Ik heb mijn haar op schouderlengte moeten knippen terwijl ik zo mooi lang haar had ook dankzij die rommel&#33; Dat wil ik niet meer&#33; HGelaas. Ik zeg het tegen jullie voor alle mensen met acne. Ook dit kan gebeuren. Ga me nu verdiepen in een laserbehandeling want ik wil er graag van af&#33;

----------


## Gast: Raiden

hoeveel kost laser-behandeling??
is het dan permanent weg??
ik hoop dat er snel een echte medicijn komt voor dit ziekte&#33;&#33;

----------

